# hair triggers...



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe I can understand them if you're in a competition, but I really dont have a use for them. This Ruger Blackhawk I bought has a hair trigger and it bothers the heck out of me. Not really a Ruger fan anyways, but, this was an older three screw model.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Everybody's idea of a "hairtrigger" is different. My brother in law, a cop, shot my .45 Springfield Officer's Model while we were plinking once, and squeezed the first one off rather unexpectedly early. He said it was a hair trigger. My pistol has a 4 lb trigger that breaks like glass, pretty standard for 1911s used for carry. He is used to a much heavier stacking trigger on duty pistols. Perhaps put a scale on the trigger and see what it really pulls at.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I've shot some tuned pistols setup for cowboy action that absolutely took me by surprise. Words cannot truly describe how smooth and precise the hammer cocking and trigger operation felt to me. But that is coming from constantly shooting self defense, tactical and combat style handguns.

Speed is the name of the game for them so they remove all of the resistance in the moving parts. Factory original is pretty soft and slick to begin with. You wouldn't think there is much room for improvement but you'd be wrong. After one of their pros is done with the pistols you can't blame the equipment anymore that is for sure.

If I shot single action competitions or precision silhouette matches, I might want my gun setup like that. I'd certainly be fine with it for hunting I imagine. That's not the type of shooting or training I do with any regularity so I feel like it's a bad idea to taint my skill set with that type of precision. 

I agree with you Dovans based on my personal experiences. It's a wonderful thing to experience but prolonged exposure would be counterproductive to my other areas of interest in the shooting sports. Which falls into line with what Workdog said.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If you feel the trigger is dangerous then take it and have it repaired. My target 1911's are all worked to a silky 3 lbs., but out of the factory most of them come with a 6 lb. trigger. After a bunch of shooting the weight will sometimes decrease to smooth 5lbs. as a few have but I leave them alone. 

All depends on the need, If you intend on hunting or carrying it you may want to make the pistol a bit safer and have it repaired. Doing the triggers the right way still causes wear and some day might need gone thru depending on use, but a kitchen table job could be very dangerous. My carry weapons all have 6 lb. to 6 1/2 lb. triggers and won't get touched.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gonna shoot a nother box of rounds through it. If it seems to easy to pull I'll look into getting it fixed or trading it off.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Single Action revolvers will seem to have light triggers pulls after shooting a DA or striker fired weapons. Three screw Rugers had a collectors value at one time you should google the three screw Ruger SA and see what you find. If I remember right the three screw SA's were all recalled by Ruger for a modification that collectors often ignored feeling the value would be diminished. I believe it was a trigger issue that may be your answer to the light trigger feel. The repair at the factory was done free of charge if I recall right. You may find it is better to let it go as is to a collector of older Rugers. Check out the prices on the new SA Rugers at you local store.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Push the cocked hammer of the unloaded gun with your thumb and if the hammer drops it is unsafe. If you don't like the trigger pull sell it to a collector and buy a newer one for less money.


----------

